# NGK Laser Platinum or Iridium IX spark plug for 2.5S '05 Altima



## meanwire (Mar 15, 2011)

Now that I know to use NGK spark plugs for my 2.5S '05 Altima, which one of the NGK do I use? The NGK Laser Platinum 6240 is OEM recommended, but I see that they also offer NGK Iridium IX 4469. Is a iridium spark plug better? They say that the NGK Iridium IX 4469 is good for about 40k miles and the NGK Laser Platinum 6240 is good for about 100k miles. Is the NGK Iridium IX 4469 a platinum spark plug or not? It's weird that the NGK Iridium IX 4469 is half the price of the NGK Laser Platinum 6240, one would think that the NGK Iridium IX 4469 would be more expensive of the iridium. I guess ultimately I'm looking for a spark plug that will improve gas mileage and power. I know that a spark plug probably will not improve gas mileage by much. What are your thoughts and experience?


----------



## BigRek718 (Apr 12, 2011)

Stick to the oem NGK pt#6240.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Iridium is a denser material than platinum and better overall as far as ignition performance. That said, NGK makes two iridium plugs as well as two platinum plugs. The top of the line plugs are the "laser iridium" and "laser platinum." Then there is the lower line, the "Iridium IX" and "G-platinum." The laser iridium and laser platinum are differant from the cheaper counterparts in that they have laser welded tips which provide a "precise gap over plug life." Laser iridium plugs should be good for at least 120,000 miles. Laser platinums should be good for at least 105,000 miles. G-platinums are a 60,000 mile plug and the Iridium IX should be good for at least that much, as well. Standard and V-powers are good for 30,000 miles, but I've seen many still running strong with over 40,000 miles on them. Personally, I would stick with the #6240 laser platinums. Price a set of plugs at Advance Auto Parts. Use their online site and enter discount code P20 for 20% off. They usually have pretty good prices on NGK plugs.


----------

